# تكنولوجيا طاقة الرياح - أنواع تربينات الرياح



## Over Current (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نقلا عن مجلة الكهرباء العربية

رجاء الإنتظار حتى يتم تحميل الصور


----------



## Over Current (22 يناير 2008)




----------



## محمد المدار (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربركاته
جزاك الله خيراً أخي على هذا الموضوع الجيد لقد أستفدت منه كثيراً مع تحياتي


----------



## دلاور (23 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## G77 (24 يناير 2008)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان س ر (26 يناير 2008)

الف شكر اخي العزيز و سؤالي هو كيف ناخذ الكهرباء ثابته و المولد غير ثابت بالدوران ؟؟


----------



## hooold (4 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## DESKTOP (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم العيتروني (7 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي اين يمكنني ان اجد هذه المجلة الرائعة على النت


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله الف خير انا مولعة بدراسة و معرفة طاقة الرياح و كل ما يتعلق بها و سينفعني هذا الموضوع في دراستي ان شاء الله .


----------



## يوليسيس (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك استاذي الفاضل 
لو افترضنا بان لدي توربينه واحده من النوع ثلاثي الريش في الصوره
ماهي الاجهزه الكهربائية التي استطيع تشغيلها .. وهل هي كافيه لمنزل متكامل من حيث اجهزة التكيف والسخانات وجميع
مايلزم من الاجهزه المنزليه .. ولو تكرمت هل ممكن معرفة تكلفة التوربينه الواحده ..في بلادنا العربيه 
وهل تصنع هنا في وطننا العربي ام تستورد .. ولك الف شكر ..على الموضوع الشيق..


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## Over Current (8 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ...



> الف شكر اخي العزيز و سؤالي هو كيف ناخذ الكهرباء ثابته و المولد غير ثابت بالدوران ؟؟


 
الأخ الفاضل سليمان,

يوجد نوعان من التربينات, أحدها ذات سرعة ثابتة**, وهذا ينتج عنه تيار ذي تردد ثابت يمكن توصيله بالشبكة مباشرةً ..

أما الأخر فهو ذو سرعة متغيرة, ويمكن توصيله بالشبكة بعد الحصول على تيار ذي تردد ثابت منه باستخدام Power Electronics (converters and inverters) فيمكن تحويل هذا التيار المتردد AC المتغير إلى تيار ثابت DC ثم تقطيعه مرة أخرى بتردد معين (تردد الشبكة) لإمكانية توصيله بالشبكة .. وفي هذه الحالة يُمكن أن تعمل كل تربية كمحطة توليد منفصلة.

** يمكن الحصول على سرعة ثابتة لدوران الريش مع الوضع في الإعتبار اختلاف سرعة الرياح عن طريق تعديل زاوية الريش المُقابلة للهواء أو استخدام فرامل.



> عزيزي اين يمكنني ان اجد هذه المجلة الرائعة على النت


 
الأخ الفاضل ابراهيم,

عذرًا أخي لا أعلم للمجلة موقعًا, ولكن يُمكنك الإشتراك والحصول عليها مُقابل 35 دولارًا (20 جنيها إن كنت في مصر). وهذه تكلفة اشتراك سنوي تحصل به على أربعة نُسخ من المجلة على مدار السنة (فهي ربع سنوية). 

يُمكن الاستعلام عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني التالي 
××××××××××××××××
 



> السلام عليك استاذي الفاضل
> لو افترضنا بان لدي توربينه واحده من النوع ثلاثي الريش في الصوره
> ماهي الاجهزه الكهربائية التي استطيع تشغيلها .. وهل هي كافيه لمنزل متكامل من حيث اجهزة التكيف والسخانات وجميع
> مايلزم من الاجهزه المنزليه .. ولو تكرمت هل ممكن معرفة تكلفة التوربينه الواحده ..في بلادنا العربيه
> وهل تصنع هنا في وطننا العربي ام تستورد .. ولك الف شكر ..على الموضوع الشيق..


 
الأخ الفاضل يوليسيس,

عذرًا أخي فليست لدي معلومات عن أسعارها وتكاليفها ولكن كل ما استطيع أن أخبرك به هو أنك يُمكن أن تستخدم هذه التربيات كمولد لمنزل مُتكامل, وأكثر من ذلك بكثييير. وقدرة التربينة تعتمد على حجمها.

وهذا مثلاً إعلان عن شيء كهذا

http://www.renewabledevices.com/swift/index.htm

تحياتي لكم جميعًا ...


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أم الوليد (17 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ebaash (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك كثيراَ لأنني بحاجة ماسة لهذا الموضوع ,جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## aseme (25 أبريل 2009)

أشكرك كثيراَ لأنني بحاجة ماسة لهذا الموضوع ,جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## شوارعي (8 يونيو 2009)

أريدا بحثا أكثر توسعا وشمولية بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً
موضوع م م م : ممتاز / مختصر / مفيد


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مهم واتمنى التعليق على الموضوع حتى نخرج بنتيجة حتى ابسط فكرة 
ممنون لكم


----------



## saber133 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وخاصة اني مقبل إن شاء الله تعالي علي العمل في هذا المجال في مزارع الرياح في منطقة الزعفرانة
جزاك الله خيرا مرة تانية


----------



## ahmed920 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (16 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## قهور (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

10x


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر جداااااااااااااااااااا الله بيارك


----------



## سنان محمود (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا" على هذه المقدمة الجميلة والتفصيلية , واود ان اشير الى خبر مهم اخر هو : بدء بمشروع مماثل في سوريا بالتعاون مع شركة سورية اظن ان الاخ solarpower يعمل فيها وقدم موضوع حول تصنيع المروحة المستخدمة في هذه المنظومة اليكم هذا الرابط : http://www.oursolarenergy.net/news.php?action=view&id=71


----------



## jassim78 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع بديع شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو حسين9 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربركاته
جزاك الله خيراً أخي على هذا الموضوع الجيد لقد أستفدت منه كثيراً مع تحياتي*​


----------



## حسن59 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المتيم الحزين (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الميموني-1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اوس علوان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير لجهود


----------



## ابو حسين9 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيراً
موضوع م م م : ممتاز / مختصر / مفيد*​


----------



## سنان محمود (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعضاء والسادة المشرفيين نرجو الانتقال من ردود الشكر والثناء الى المساهمات والاضافات التي تثري الموضوع خصوصا" ان الموضوع مثبت 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## حسن59 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز بارك اللة فيك


----------



## بن عويشة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعل ماقدمت لنا من معلومة رائعة فى ميزان حسناتك 000


----------



## حسن59 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*  الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار. ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة لتنفيذ الاختراعات الموجودة واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع
المراسلة.. ملتقى المهندسين العرب .قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.
انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​*​


----------



## احمدوفيق (25 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلملي على هذا الشرح


----------



## basel mm (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جداً ولاكن هل يجب وضع بطاريات ام يمكن الاستهلاك بشكل مباشر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## امير بركات (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل ونفعا عاما لنا ولك بهذا الموضوع الجميل جدا وطاقة الرياح دراسة هامة جدا ولابد من الشغف العلمى عليها على العموم مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمرصالح2010 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elkadiri (11 يناير 2010)

[شكرا أخي الكريم أسكنك الله الجنة]


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (18 يناير 2010)

ايها السادة الكرام منذ دة اعوام صممت طاحونة هواء مبتكرة وبفكرة جديدة تماما بكنلوجيا غير معقدة سهلة الصنع في اي بلد اناجيها تفوق اي طاحونة بنفس قطرها بنسبة 30 - 100 ضعف لا حاج الى ناقل سرعات معقد ليس فيها اهتزازات بل ان الاهتزازات تتناسب عكسيا مع حجمها هي امل كل مصنعي الطاقة المتجددة وانصار البيئة .
وما اخرني عن اظهارها للوجود هو ظروفنا الصعبة في العراق ولعدم اهتمام بلدي في مثل ظروفه بمثل هكذا اختراعات واتمنى ان انفذ المشروع مع جهة او شركة تضمن حقوق وتسجيل الاختراع .
شكرا لاهتمامكم .


----------



## سنان محمود (19 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز علي الهدلاوي , تحية طيبة ارجو لك النجاح في مسعاك في مشروعك الذي سيقدم خدمة كبيرة في حل مشاكل الطاقة خصوصا" في العراق المبتلى .
اخي العزيز ارجو نشر المزيد من المعلومات حول فكرتك , صورة او مخطط , هل قمت بتنفيذ المشروع على ارض الواقع ام لايزال في مرحلة التخطيط ؟؟


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (19 يناير 2010)

سنان محمود قال:


> اخي العزيز علي الهدلاوي , تحية طيبة ارجو لك النجاح في مسعاك في مشروعك الذي سيقدم خدمة كبيرة في حل مشاكل الطاقة خصوصا" في العراق المبتلى .
> اخي العزيز ارجو نشر المزيد من المعلومات حول فكرتك , صورة او مخطط , هل قمت بتنفيذ المشروع على ارض الواقع ام لايزال في مرحلة التخطيط ؟؟


 
اخي العزيز سنان انا فعلا صنعت نماذج صغيرة وناجحة ولايمكنني نشر الصور والمخططات حفاظا على حقوقي علما اي حاولت تسجيل برائة اختراعي في بغداد او اي دولة عربية لاكني تلقيت نصيحة من احد اعضاء شركة عالمية كبيرة اذ قال لي لن يستطيعوا حماية اختراعك ولا حتى في اميركا لان الحماية وان كانت دولية فهي مقتصرة على بعض الدول فقط والحل هي بالاتفاق مع شركة عالمية مختصة مسبقا يتم التعاقد معها مسبقا ووفق شروط ومميزات ومن ثم صنع الجهاز لحسابها .
خصوصا ا الفكرة الصناعية له لن تكن سرية ابدا في حال تصنيعها وعرضها . وكنت اتمنى ا يكون المسفيد دولة عربية او اسلامية على الاقل وفقنا وايياكم رب العزة والسلام


----------



## باخربة (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رئبال شنو (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضع


----------



## ديدوجزائر (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع القيمة لكن نريد بعض التفاصيل مثل قوانين توزيع الرياح حسب السرعة ’توزيع الرياح حسب الإتجاه ’ توزيع الرياح حسب العلو جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## fadi2 (10 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نرجو من اصحاب الخبرة الافاضل شرح بشئ من التفصيل حول امكانية توليد طاقة تكفي منزل
اي بحدود 2 ك\و طول الريش- معدل تحويل السرعة من الحور الى المولد- وهل يمكن استخدام
اي مولد ام هناك مولدات خاصة - علما ان سرعة الرياح بحدود20 -30 كم
لتعم الفائدة للجميع جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وعذرا للاطالة


----------



## يوسف علي اسد (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا وفقكم الله


----------



## محمدالطرطوسي (21 مارس 2010)

*منظومة طاقة ريحية فردية مطورة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية طيبة لكم ويعد
أنا دكتور مهندس في الميكانيك وقمت مؤخراً بتطوير منظومة طاقة ريحية مدمجة مع طاقة شمسية وذلك بهدف تسخين كميات كبيرة من المياه لتقوم هذه المياه بالتدفئة شتاءً والتكييف صيفاً وتأمين حاجة منزل من المياه الساخنة للأستهلاك على مدار السنة.
والجديد في هذه المنظومة هو العنفة الريحية حيث أن هذه العنفة عاموديه وليست أفقية قطرها 2متر وأرتفاع العنفة 2.25 متر وارتفاعها الإجمالي 4.25 متر ..مساحة القاعدة 3متر ..وكانت دراسة هذه العنفة لتعمل على سرعة رياح ضعيفة نسبياً 15 كم/سا وما فوق وفي حال أنخفضت سرعة الرياح عن ذلك هناك محرك كهربائي صغير 1 حصان مساعد بعمل على أستمرار دوران العنفة وأنتاجها للماء الساخن
عندما تكون سرعة الرياح 15 كم /سا تنتج هذه العنفة الماء الساخن عن طريق دوران ملاطم جزيئي كنت قد طورته لهذا الغرض وعندما تزداد سرعة الرياح عن ذلك حتى 25 كم/ساعة يدخل العمل مولد لإنتاج تيار كهربائي 12 فولط موصول على وشائع تسخين 12 فولط تعمل على زيادة كمية الماء الساخن المنتج وعندما تزيد سرعة الرياح عن 25 كم / سا يدخل الخدمة مولد كهرباء 220 فولط موصول أيضاً على وشيعة تسخين 2500 كيلو وات تعمل على زيادة كمية الماء الساخن
هذا في الشتاء حيث سرعة الرياح عالية أما في الصيف قد دمجت هذه الطاقة الريحية مع طاقة شمسية مطورة من قبلي تنتج ماء ساخن نقوم بواسطة هذا الماء على تغذية دارة امتصاصية حيث يتم أنتاج الماء البارد وتصل درجة حرارته إلى 5 درجات مؤوية حيث نقوم باستعمال هذا الماء البارد في التكييف.
المنظومة قادرة على تأمين تدفئة لمساحة قدرها 150 متر مربع وتكييف مساحة قدرها 100 متر مربع مع تأمين الماء الساخن للاستهلاك على مدار السنة وفي حال كانت الرياح قوية نستطيع الاستفادة من القليل من الكهرباء المنتجة من هذه المنظومة.
قمت بتنفيذ هذه المنظومة كاملة وتعمل بشكل رائع وهي موجودة لدي الآن.
ولإنتاج هذه المنظومة أحتاج للمادة لهذا أنا أبحث عن شريك ممول لهذا المشروع أو حتى بيع هذا المشروع لمن يرغب لهذا السبب لجأت إلى موقعكم لربما استطعتم مساعدتي.

شكراً جزيلاً لكم 
Dr. Ing. Hassan
[email protected]


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع الرجاء محتاج للحسابات التصميمية لهذه المنضومات


----------



## خضر رمال (1 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا وشيق


----------



## sarabib (11 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## ابو سكوت (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل ارجو معرفة سرعة الرياح بمنطقة رأس غارب وهى بين الزعفرانه وجبل الزيت وكيف احصل على اطلس الرياح وألف شكر


----------



## الشايقي (19 أبريل 2010)

Over Current
تحياتي واحترامي 






موضوع في غاية الروعة ومشبع بالخبرة , تقبل مروري وشكري العميق.​ 



أبو سكوت 
تحياتي الصادقة 






ابو سكوت قال:


> شكرا اخى الفاضل ارجو معرفة سرعة الرياح بمنطقة رأس غارب وهى بين الزعفرانه وجبل الزيت وكيف احصل على اطلس الرياح وألف شكر


 

اليك هذه المعلومات الوافية وارجو شاكراً ان تحصلت عليه ان تضع ابرز المواقع في بوست بنك المعلومات الخاص بطاقة الرياح للاغراض البحثية هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193837.html​ 
------------
اطلس رياح خليج السويس صدر عام 1996 لاربعة مواقع وهي :​ 
أبو الدرج 
الزعفرانة 
خليج الزيت
الغردقة​ 
الزعفرانة المتوسط السنوي لسرعة الرياح هو 9م/ث عند ارتفاع 40م
خليج الزيت المتوسط السنوي لسرعة الرياح هو 10.5م/ث عند ارتفاع 40م​ 
وفي 2006 صدر أطلس الرياح لكل الجمهورية، بالتعاون مع معامل ريزو الدنماركية 
وهو متاح بالكامل للباحثين في مصر​ 

-----------------
وزارة الكهرباء والطاقة
هيئة الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة 
جمهورية مصر العربية ,شارع د.إبراهيم أبو النجا امتداد شارع عباس العقاد
حي الزهور مدينة نصر بالقاهرة 
ص.ب:4544 مساكن ضباط الصف الحى السادس 
تليفونات 2718505-202 2713176-202 
فاكس: 2717173-202 
رابط موقع الانترنت اضغط هنا :
http://www.nrea.gov.eg/​ 
الموقع الجغرافي في ويكيمابيا اضغط هناhttp://wikimapia.org/1051408/ar/هيئة-الطاقة-الجديدة-والمتجددة​


ارجو من المهندسين المصريين ذوي الاهتمام تزويد بنك معلومات طاقة الرياح في ملتقى المهندسين العرب بأهم نتائجه (البحر الاحمر)
في هذا البوست لأغراض بحثية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193837.html​


----------



## حسين فليح (30 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل نتمنى المزيد وشكرا


----------



## hatim46 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المرهون (14 مايو 2010)

تسلم ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## carlos011 (23 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أنس خشفة (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## ميكاكمبيوتر (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وفقك الله


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ehsansabah (15 أغسطس 2010)

كل هؤلاء المخترعين والكفاءات ولا احد يسال عنهم الا توجد دولة عربية اسلاميه بحاجة للطاقة البديلة لتحتضن هؤلاء المبدعين لنرى ماذا ستفعل الدول العربية النفطية بعد نفاذ النفط اللهم صبرنا


----------



## yaserhaikal (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكرلك:28:


----------



## ali_sanhgi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم اريد لو تفضلتم ان تبين لى ما هى قدرة توربين الرياح على توليد الكهرباء بالوات
تحياتى


----------



## ابومحمدالجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز هل توجد بيانات مفصله تساعد في تصنيع نماذج من هذه المراوح


----------



## medenergy (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## ABO ANOUR (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## غضب الطبيعة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير .. موضوع مفيد

انا عندي كورس لهذا الترم في التقييم البيئي
وشغال في جزء من مشروع عن التقييم البيئي لمزارع الرياح من ناحية الصحة العامة والسلامة
وعندي سؤال بهذا الخصوص

ماهي اهم الجوانب (من ناحية الصحة العامة والسلامة) التي تأخذ في الاعتبار عند التقييم البيئي لمشاريع مزارع الرياح؟؟

ماهي السلبيات والايجابيات في هذا ؟؟

ارجو ان اجد شرح وافي يعينني لنقد او تقييم مثل هذه المشاريع

وشكرا


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور اخييي


----------



## سلام عباس (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوصليح (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غالب الرشيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ukggo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كيف اصنع توربينرياح في المنزل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## saad_srs (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز جدا وتستحق الشكر عليه


مشكوووور


----------



## sam1982 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي Over Current

ولدي سؤال هل بالأمكان عمل مولد تربيني من طاقة الرياح (( منزلياً )) صنع منزلي دون الحاجة لشرائة 

إذا كانت الأجابة بنعم فما هي تلك الخطوات ؟

ولك جزيل الشكر و فائق الأحترام والثناء والتقدير


----------



## abu el-jeed (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلمو


----------



## gogo_abbas (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا افادني الموضوح حقيقه 
مشكور ......................... .....................مشكور............
...مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
.مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
.مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
...مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
.....مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
........مشكور....................... ......................... ما شاء الله.......
........... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور......
........... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
........... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........
........... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
........... ............مشكور.......مشكور................
........... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## محمدا-1 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لم يخرج الإخوة عن كلمة شكرا إلى كلمة علمني و أجبني ماعدا القليل , فأرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل التكرم بالأسئلة و على الخبراء أن يجيبوا على أسئلتهم لتعم الفائدة فالموضوع مثبت جدا , و لا نريد عشرات الصفحات كلها شكرا جزيلا فالشكر قد كفاكم فيه بعض إخوانكم و هو ليس فرض عين على كل واحد فقط البعض. مثل السلام و ليس مثل تشميت العاطس .و عفوا على الإزعاج و التطويل .


----------



## اب جقادو (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## ABDULRAHMAN ZERAA (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كابللو (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي مراجع عن تصميم
variable pitch wind turbine


----------



## ahmedfahim (11 يناير 2011)

*

مشكور حبيبي على هذا الموضوع القيم 

تحياتي 

*


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## عامرعلي العامري (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء ولك الاجر والثواب


----------



## تمام حدو (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك 
مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## محمدالطائي (24 فبراير 2011)

موضوع شيق جدا بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## المحب للحسن (27 مارس 2011)

مجهود كبير ورائع .
مشكووووووووو جدا ووووووووووووووور


----------



## صاحب العراقي (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هدا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## القاسم عبدة (27 أبريل 2011)

حياك الله وزادنا واياك علما نافعا


----------



## حناحنه (7 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا عمل رائع وموضوع رائع كل الشكر


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد العرينى (6 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## saloome (7 يونيو 2011)

الاخ Over Current
جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع 
المتميز جدا والذي انا استفدت منه كثير مثل ما استفاد غير
ومن الذي راح يستفيدوا يعجز السان عن الكلام واليد عن الكتابه 
الانه الموضوع فيه معلومات قيمه جدا سلمت يمينك


----------



## AL-Shahba (10 يونيو 2011)

اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع عن الموضوع المميز جدا والرائع والمفيد
ثانيا اشكر دكتور الميكانيكا الذي توصل للدمج بين الطاقه الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وعمل مكيف وسخان ومولد فى نفس الوثت 

واريد ان اضيف ان طاقة الرياح ممتازه ..... ولكن تعليقي ان الطاقة الشمسية الاستفاده منها فى بلادنا العربيه اوفر واسرع وتحتاج مساحه ليست بالكبيره,..... ولمن بالنسبة للتكلفة,, اعتقد ان توربينات الرياح تعتبر ارخص من الخلايا الشمسية

وفقني الله واياكم


----------



## sania (23 يونيو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة 
انا مهندسة ميكانيك (قوى حرارية) مشروعي التخرج (vertical axis wind turbine) يتركب على سطح المنزل لانتاج (100W) بس مش عارف كيف ابدأ فيه


----------



## mohamed haytham (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## صافي العراقي (13 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جدا مهم شكرا أخي
بس اذا امكن .. عاوز معرفة مايأتي عن طاقة الرياح
cut in speed & cut out speed


----------



## محمد19888 (18 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك أخي الكريم وإن شاء الله ينفعني في دراستي


----------



## ضياء العراق (3 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## شمعةحب (18 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخوي


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم "الطاقة الخضراء" والتي بدات الانظار تلتفت اليه وارجو منك صديقي ان تعطينا مواضيع اخرى في "الطاقة الشمسية،طاقة حرارة باطن الارض،طاقة الامواج" وهل يمكننا توليد الكهرباء من الصوت


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اصدقائي اطلب منكم محاضرات فيديو في التوصيلات الكهربية


----------



## orkida (25 أغسطس 2011)

شروحات جميلة لكن انا لم افهم عمل تربينات السرغة المتغيرة 

وكذلك في شكل رقم 7 اللي على اليمين لماذا ذات محور رأسي أنا اراها أفقي فالذي سيدور هو ذاك الأفقي وليس العمودي


----------



## saeed mlaeb72 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جداً وإذا تكرمت اريد ان أعرف احدث مواد لصنع شفرات العنفة وهل يوجد اي نموذج يعتمد محور دوران افقي ويعتمد على مركبة القوة المقاومة للريح وليس على قوة الرفع


----------



## eng-aoto (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربركاته*
*جزاك الله خيراً أخي على هذا الموضوع الجيد لقد أستفدت منه كثيراً مع تحياتي*​


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (3 نوفمبر 2011)

[s


----------



## مهندس دجلة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الفاضل ... تمنايت لك بالتقدم والازدهار*


----------



## مهندس دجلة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الاخوة الاعزاء ..معلومات عن تصنيع الالواح الشمسية بالبيت .واكون شاكرا للجميع*


----------



## الوافي لك (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله لك


----------



## olde (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سارة المنصوري (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلموووو ع المجهود عاشت الايادي


----------



## المحب للحسن (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا هندسة


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## alwsl (29 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا بارك الله فيك بس عندي سؤال انا اريد ان استخدم محرك الغسالة كمولد هل ينجخ:10:


----------



## alwsl (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kakawewe (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أبو حميد الليبي (30 يناير 2012)

*الفكرة جميلة جدا*


شكرا لك على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

............
علما أني حريص لإدخال موضوع الطاقة البديلة لبلادي


----------



## محطم الجماجم (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين على الموضوع 

يسلموا الايادي


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## fahad0742 (7 مارس 2012)

جهد مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mugdad (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## mafathy (20 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر راجح (9 يونيو 2012)

السلم عليكم 
هل هناك علاقة بين كمية الطاقة االكهرباية المتولدة من الراوح الهوائية وعدد شفرات المروحة 
يعني هل بزيادة عدد شفرات المراوح نستثمر طاقة اكبر من الرياح ام لا 
فالملاحظ ان المراوح المستخدمة في الدول المتقدمة تتالف من ثلاث شفرات فقط
نرجو ممن لديه فكرة او معلومة دقيقة ان يفيدنا
ولكم الشكر


----------



## egywatt (6 يوليو 2012)

ياترى فيه مواضيع مكتوبه لان الصور غير واضحه ............. تحياتى


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

الطاقة النظيف رائعه ونحن لانبحث عنها كونها نظيفة لكن للحاجه لها مع شركات الكهرباء السيئة


----------



## asadsalem (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم .. الموضوع شيق ويحتاج الى إيضاحات ونقاشات أكبر وأكثر حتى يلّم المتابع إلمام تام وتتضح الصورة كاملة أمامه .. وفى نفس السياق ألا وهو الإستفادة من الرياح كطاقة بديلة لإستخراج المياه من الآبار عن طريق تركيب التربينات ( المراوح - أو طواحين الهواء ) والإستغناء عن المضخات سواء كانت تعمل بالكهرباء او بمشتقات البترول ، وعليه فإننى أطلب من سيادتكم أو من أي شخص مهتم بهكذا موضوع أن يتواصل معى بما لديه من معلومات عن مصانع أو شركات أو أفراد لتصنيع أو تركيب مثل هذه المراوح الكبيرة .. أعتذر عن الإطالة ولكم منى كل التحية والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بخير .


----------



## احمد عبد الرازق عب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مهران (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maedasd2006 (13 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## g00 (31 يوليو 2013)

asadsalem قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الموضوع شيق ويحتاج الى إيضاحات ونقاشات أكبر وأكثر حتى يلّم المتابع إلمام تام وتتضح الصورة كاملة أمامه .. وفى نفس السياق ألا وهو الإستفادة من الرياح كطاقة بديلة لإستخراج المياه من الآبار عن طريق تركيب التربينات ( المراوح - أو طواحين الهواء ) والإستغناء عن المضخات سواء كانت تعمل بالكهرباء او بمشتقات البترول ، وعليه فإننى أطلب من سيادتكم أو من أي شخص مهتم بهكذا موضوع أن يتواصل معى بما لديه من معلومات عن مصانع أو شركات أو أفراد لتصنيع أو تركيب مثل هذه المراوح الكبيرة .. أعتذر عن الإطالة ولكم منى كل التحية والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بخير .


السلام عليكم 
يا ريت يا اخى وانا معاك


----------



## خالد الشريف m (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم :انا طالب ماجستير وحاب ان اسال وانا محتار في اختيار tobic research بين wind energy , nanophotonics ,واود ولو معلومات بسيطه عن تقنية النانو فوتونيكس .


----------



## alkazoog (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سعيد الدوسري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات الطيبه


----------



## اشرف وهب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## t_ghetany (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## essam tamari (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اسف مكان الموضوع ليس هنا :7:


----------



## Eng72 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يسلموووو ع المجهود عاشت الايادي​


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي
مشاركة مميزة . 
تسلم ايدك
لكن الصور لم تظهر عندي


----------



## عبدالعزيز احمد -11 (8 فبراير 2015)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## صلاح صويلح (19 يوليو 2015)

*افيدو*

السلام عليكم..
من كتم علما الجمه الله لجاما من نار.
ارجو ان تعلمونا كيف نصنعها في المنزل وبأقل تكاليف.
ولا تكتفو بالترميز وانما افيدو غيركم.
والله يوفقكم ويجزيكم.


----------



## مالك606 (12 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الجهد الرائع 
لدي سؤال عن موضوع سرعة الرياح هل تؤثر على عمل التوربين الريحي في حال زيادة سرعتها عن المعدل العام وماهي ادنى سرعة رياح يمكن ان تعمل فيها العنفه الريحيه وهل تكون مجديه من الناحيه الإقتصاديه في المناطق اللتي تكون فيها سرعة الرياح منخفضه ؟ مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 أكتوبر 2017)

اشكركم علي منحي هذه المعلومات


----------



## زمان العراق (23 فبراير 2018)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسين الامين (20 مايو 2022)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------

